# HLCD and PIONEER DEX-P99RS



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

I picked up a new PIONEER DEX-P99RS headunit from a Diyma member (thanks Miggy) xmass gift to my self. If anyone is also running this head unit and hlcd share with me how you set the horns in your system I see with this head unit there are high range, mid range, low range and sub out . I have Eric S. Full size horns with the Pro drivers .and as a set up point going with xover range 10k-20k just not sure if I should use the high range output or mid range output ? my other drivers I have 10" mids/lows in doors and 15" subs in rear hatch ,and as for amps I have plenty of power to work with LoL (2 DD m4a ,1 sundown sax 200.4 , 1 ppi p900.1 ) If I read the pioneer manual correct each output has a high pass and low pass for each high,mid,low and sub xover any feedback info welcome


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

It doesnt matter if you use the mid or high output for the HLCD. Just make sure you have the xover set correctly.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I've owned several of these and used them with horns. IIRC, the high range is limited in how low you can set the HPF. I can't remember for sure without having the manual in front of me, but I thought it was like 1.6khz or something like that. In this case, you'd want to use the midrange outputs on the HU to run the horns and leave the LPF slope set to Flat.


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

I will break out manual and check that . If I leave the Lpf flat is that bypassing that output ? So will I be using high,mid - sub output skipping low output by setting it flat ?


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a pretty similar setup as you, just with wideband drivers instead of horns.

I use the P99RS with a wideband/midbass/subwoofer setup, and just skip the high outputs, since they are limited in usable frequency band. 

So widebands are on the mid channels, midbass on the low channels, and subwoofer on sub. On the mid channels the LP section is set to 0db/oct (open) so it effectively is just a HP filter, not a passband filter with cutoff in both ends.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

GONZO151 said:


> I will break out manual and check that . If I leave the Lpf flat is that bypassing that output ? So will I be using high,mid - sub output skipping low output by setting it flat ?


Well first off, you mentioned your xover range on the horns is 10k-20k? So you have set a 10khz HPF and a 20khz LPF? That's only the upper-most octave of the spectrum. Did you mean 1k-20k? If you are running ID fullsize horns, you should be running them with a HPF somewhere in the 800-1.2khz range, depending on which compression drivers you're using.

Also, are you running AutoEQ or tuning manually? I noticed that when running AutoEQ, it moved the HPF on my horns/LPF on my mids up to around 1.6-2k with more shallow slopes. I also noticed that with the horns on the HIGH channels, if you don't have anything on the MIDRANGE channels, you have to have those channels muted in your Settings, otherwise it throws the AutoEQ off, as it's trying to listen for drivers on the MIDRANGE output and obviously, there isn't anything connected to them.

If you're going to tune manually, here's what I would try first as a baseline:

Subs- [email protected], HPF (subsonic filter)@25hz if you're using a ported enclosure, or set slope to FLAT if you're using a sealed enclosure

Mids- [email protected], [email protected]

Horns- [email protected], [email protected] with slope set to FLAT

Setting the slope to FLAT essentially bypasses that filter. Horns tend not to play higher than that, and most people can't hear frequencies that high, but setting the slope to FLAT negates that filter. For example, if you had the LPF on the horns at 12khz with a 24db/oct slope, it would begin reducing your output above 12khz at the rate of 24db per octave. If you had the slope set to FLAT, it doesn't matter what the LPF is as it will be bypassed.

I almost always run steep slopes in my horn installs. You can mess with different slopes between drivers, and it is going to be vehicle dependent, but I would try yours at -24db/oct as a starting point and adjust them to see what sounds best to you. Also, if you reverse the phase on the Left Mid, you tend to get more height in your stage in my experience. You'll lose a little width, but that's the trade off. I've had horn installs which sounded best when both horns were reverse phase as well. You can adjust all of this right from the 99RS. Play with time alignment on the Left Mid and Left Horn as well to center your image. In fact, here's a tutorial on tuning posted by Mr. Marv years ago. If you're going to tune manually, this is a good place to start:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...rs/33740-simple-way-tune-courtesy-cmusic.html

Hope that helps a little. 

EDIT: Also, remember to bypass any filters your amps may have (set them to FULL, etc)

Second EDIT: Here's your manual: http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/StaticFiles/Manuals/Car/DEX-P99RS_OperationManual0428.pdf

Starting on page 24, it talks about Audio Adjustments. Page 28 discusses available xover points on all 4 outputs (Sub, Low, Mid, High). It looks like you can run the High HPF as low as 800hz, so you're fine to use those outputs for your horns. Just remember to turn the Mid Outputs off in your Initial Settings if you're going to use AutoEQ.


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

Your correct i ment 1k-20k , thanks for catching that . I will try out what you posted it's what I thought made good cents when I was running it threw my mind but just couldn't put my finger on it.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i'm using the p01 jap version of the p99rs i'm using the hi output on the horns mid output on the midbass and sub on the sub. i think i have my setting at 800 up on horns 80 to 800 on mids and 80 down on subs.

after i set the xover i let the auto eq tune it. i liked the way it came out.


----------

